# Aeropress Recipes



## 5M Coffee (Jul 18, 2009)

We've been enjoying some stellar coffee using our Aeropress this week but are looking for more recipes and methods to try.

The Tim Wendelboe site has been a huge help and I would encourage anyone with an Aeropress to try some alternative methods and hopefully post photos here.

I'm really hoping the 3rd WAC will be featured at the WBC next year. Lets wait and see...


----------

